# White Particles in water from fridge



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Those fridges usually have a large plastic coil of pipe hidden at the back wall to cool the water. The pipe may have collected some mineral deposits as the result of a bad filter. The location of the coil is typically (after) the filter does its job. So...it could be releasing deposits and the filter won't help it. If this is what is taking place, and if the filter is maintained the flakes should play out over time.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Nov 29, 2010)

That's good to hear. Thanks!


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Hold on!

That's just a guess on my part - it is the first logical reason that comes to mind.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Nov 29, 2010)

Well, I'll give it a few days and see how it goes. I'm hoping you're right.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Good luck!


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

Bud would be correct, that white stuff is lime and or mineral deposits


----------

